# Jaeger as of today.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Very handsome looks like he is having fun! 
Whats with the chain?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Very handsome looks like he is having fun!
> 
> Whats with the chain?


I was wondering the same thing? 

He sure is very handsome!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Very handsome!

I too am wondering about the chain??


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Purdy


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! He looks so grown up and has really filled out. I didn't even recognize him. How old is he now?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The pink/purple collar makes him look FIERCE  What a handsome boy.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He doesn't have a long-lead right now, so I let him use his chain to have some room to roam about the unfenced area by the water. 

He will be three in May, time flies.

Yes, he's manly enough to pull off the pink/purple combo


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

So handsome!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I too am wondering about the chain??


A lot of Pit Bull people use chains rather than kennels for their dogs, and I am not sure why. Hopefully OP can explain.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Freestep said:


> A lot of Pit Bull people use chains rather than kennels for their dogs, and I am not sure why. Hopefully OP can explain.


Well usually with bulldogs (APBTs and such) it's safer and costs less than having an escape-proof kennel, APBTs are escape artists and have such a pain tolerance, if they REALLY want out of a chain-link kennel, they'll find a way unless it is reinforced. Especially if you have multiple dogs setup outside and they try to get to each other. A secure kennel for a bulldog (or any working breed IMO) should have a top, a cement bottom, and very sturdy sides, not the cheap chain-link. It's cheaper in the long run to get the chain and all of the hardware you need for it and a sturdy collar and an axle. I'm indifferent to either way of containment as long as they take good care of the dog.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

He looks great! Filling out a bit more, and his coat and condition looks very nice. Love the collar, too 

For anyone interested, a brief summary/post on proper containment 
Proper Containment


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

He's dreamy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG...Jaeger is all grown up!!! Thanks so much for posting new pictures of him. :wub:


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

He is very handsome!!!
Is that your backyard? Wow if it is......in your other thread It was suggested you could move out....no way if that is where you live.....kick your roommate out!!!
I didn't even notice the chain.......
At the clinic where i used to work we had an outside pen where the dogs could go and get some sun....they loved it. It had a cement floor And really strong wire about 7 foot high. We put this pit in there one day who was recovering from an illness and the next thing we knew he was around at the front door  We assumed someone didn't shut the gate properly so we put him back but this time I watched him. He literally climbed out....I couldn't believe my eyes.....he just put his feet in the wholes of the wire and was out in like 30 seconds.......so yes, when you say it needs a roof.....I believe you


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

No, that's actually some property my mom/dad own that is on the water. J loves it.

They are houdini's. The chain was actually for Roxy, my APBT foster, but I kept it and he uses it when I'm out in the unfenced yard or if I have something like a cow bone for him, he can sit out there on his tie-out and munch on it. He's too big of a sissy to live outside though.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Gorgeous dog! I noticed the chain, too, but in the 1980s we kept Bear on a log chain simply because he could break everything else. As he got older and trained, it was no longer necessary. Curious if this is for the same reason.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

No, my foster dog ate his long lead, so he uses the chain, it's a good 15'-18' and I let him drag it around in the field. If I need to I can just step on it to stop him. I can also be certain he cannot break it or wear it out by dragging over sharp rocks and such. It's a pretty good tool.


----------

